# font help



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

hey does anyone know where i can find a font thats close enough to the famous stars ans straps F http://hotdecalsforless.com/images/uploads/famousstar-listing.jpg

i couldnt find one but i like the font style of the F so if anyone knows of something close to it let me kno:thumb02:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Have you tried

www.dafont.com


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I have a look around. Yeah dafont is good but there is a lot too look through.

Edit: Well after looking through about 80 sites I give up lol.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Have you tried
> 
> www.dafont.com


This site is a really good one, they have a really good asortment of Fonts for all different subjects.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

dafont.com is really good but I doubt it will have anything like the Famous font. I don't know anywhere you could get that.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

mjbish23 said:


> dafont.com is really good but I doubt it will have anything like the Famous font. I don't know anywhere you could get that.


Especially without paying for it. I think it's a custom font any ways.


----------

